# canoe/camping places



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

looking to canoe with the girlfriend and want to do a canoe/camp trip for 1 night. live in the thumb will travel within a few hrs. looking to drop our own canoe off and camp along shore. we both love to fish and eat fish, where can I take her and be able to catch fish for a shore dinner. taking a tent and basic lures for panfish/pike. rivers r ok but don't want to have to paddle around in the rivers for fish. can do it but were looking for a relaxing trip. any suggestions to the north or west?? looked online but hard to tell what we could be in for by just reading. any good experiences? lake or rivers and where to drop the canoe or stay the night?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The upper Manistee river.

If you put in at sandbanks (first access upstream from M-66) you can canoe down to a spot upstream from Coster rd where there are several places to camp on state land.
Shoot me a P.M. if you want more details.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Also can try the Rifle near Omer. Looks like there are unimproved (improvised ???) campsites on state land all along the river. River Bend Campground off of Stover Road will rent you a canoe or transport you to a drop off location. They should be able to answer any camping questions for you too.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a Lapeer County Canoe campground right on the Flint River, it has not been maintained in a few years. It is in the Lapeer State Game Area off of Norway Lake Road. You Would have to come in from Mill St or somewhere. It is about 4 hours of float time with fishing to the Columbiaville IGA. I have not run the that run in many years, so I do not know how open the river is at the moment.


----------

